# 8 Week Old Puppy - Vaccination Schedule



## dukesdad (Oct 18, 2016)

I just got my Vizsla Puppy and he is now 8 weeks old. I am going to my Vet for a new puppy check up and the assistant went over the planned Schedule for Vaccinations. I do not remember my Labrador Puppy needing so many visits and it costing so much from 12 years ago.

The first visit is the new puppy check up and first de-wormer. $80 - $85 (Visit #1)

Then in 3 weeks a series of shots and second dewormer $65. (Visit #2)

Then in 3 weeks a series of more shots. (Visit #3)

Then in 3 weeks a series of more shots. (Visit #4)

Then a year until the next set of shots all over, and then once a year. (Approx $65-$75 per visit yearly).

I had been doing the visit every year at $65-$75 for the shots with my labrador, he passed away in January. 

I talked to several people and googled for standard shots, etc, and there seems to be a lot of people saying that after the series of puppy shots it should be every 3 years for the other vaccinations and rabies only then every year (required by the city).

Some say to just do a yearly check up visit and skip the shots and do them only every 3 years, although others say just to a blood test to make sure all the immunity levels are up good and that the vaccinations may not even be needed to be done again. (Other than the rabies shot yearly).

My puppy had all his vaccinations shots at 3.5 and 4.5 weeks, and my Vet tells me that was to early and they do no good. I googled this and it does seem to be right, since my puppy was on his mothers milk, the mothers milk would have killed the vaccines. I asked my breeder about it and his Vet gave them because the breeder is also a dog trainer and has adult dogs he is boarding and training from all over the country, so the shots were given young to keep the puppies safe.

I have read that no shots should be given until 12 weeks, and others say they give no shots other than the rabbies and their dogs are fine. My cousin said I can buy all the vacines at Tractor Supply Co other than the rabbies (which must be done at a Vet), and that it was only $35 for them all for her there.

I was planning on $120 max for them all, for the first year, and now I am looking at $280, not planned for and I am also reading all these stories of dogs getting sick from over vaccination. 

This is what he has had so far at 3.5 and 4.5 weeks:

Distemper
Hepatitis
Leptospirosis
Parvovirus KF-11
Parainflueza/Bordetella
Coronavirus

WORMER
Panacur (3.5 and 4.5 weeks)

I plan to do the Panacur (maybe just buy at Tractor Supply Co as I think it will cost less).

Then have the vet check up ($50 - $60 is my guess of the cost) tomorrow (so he is a patient at the Vet then).

Then for sure the Rabbies at 6 months and as required (city requires it).

But the other shots and schedules, is what has me very confused and concerned. I do not want my dog to get over vaccinated. I am also reading that I should do 1 at a time, and not several in the same visit, to do them a few weeks apart, as that is safer (though my Vet will likely want to do them all at once as much as possible).

Please share your experiences.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While some people buy the shots from feedstores, or tractor supply, I wouldn't. They have to be kept at the correct temperament, or they lose their effectiveness. And can unknowingly put your pup at risk. 
The schedule of immunizations can be dependent on where you live. That makes it harder for someone else's comments to fit your area. 
Call some of the other vets in your area, and see if their recommendations vary. 
Don't think I've ever had a year that I only spent $120 on vet bills. You might need to consider upping the budget. 
This year (while out of the ordinary) I've spent around $13000.00. I love my dogs, so I try and not look at the overall cost.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Do a search in your town or area for low cost vaccination. There are non profit orgs for animals that offer low cost vaccination. Some pet supplies store (Petco, Petsmart, etc) also have low cost vaccination.


----------



## dukesdad (Oct 18, 2016)

TexasRed said:


> While some people buy the shots from feedstores, or tractor supply, I wouldn't. They have to be kept at the correct temperament, or they lose their effectiveness. And can unknowingly put your pup at risk.


I could see that at a mom and pop store, but Tractor Supply Co is a corporate chain and they sell as well to farmer/rancher's who vaccinate entire herds themselves.. if they were not keeping the vaccines up to the medical requirements and an entire herd died from it that seems like a major liability issue. I have not been there yet to ask if they have a Vet on staff who oversees the storage, etc. I am just thinking in terms of liability for them, they also are not a Wal-Mart, but a smaller company like this depends on reputation in my opinion. 



TexasRed said:


> The schedule of immunizations can be dependent on where you live. That makes it harder for someone else's comments to fit your area.
> Call some of the other vets in your area, and see if their recommendations vary.


That is a good idea.



TexasRed said:


> Don't think I've ever had a year that I only spent $120 on vet bills.


This same Vet charged about $70 a year for all the yearly vaccinations for my adult 70 lb dog. That was for maybe 6 or 7 years. I would rather just have a check up for $70 every year and do only the rabbies and then the rest every 3 years like the updated suggestions I found online if that is in fact healthier for my dog. They suggest then doing the test to see if the immune aspects are all up, and if they are then they don't need to be vaccinated again. (Other than the Rabbies shot of which is required every year for the city -- unless there is a Vet note I think, but I have not looked into that). Not trying to skip the yearly Vet visit, and I understand they rely on those to stay in business, it is just the concern I have now of the over vaccination and in giving more than one at a time (online some say to do one at a time and give it a few weeks). However, that would not be ideal for a Vet, as they tend to give them all at once I think sometimes. Again, I am not sure about all this, that is why I posted this to see what everyone else has learned. I have always just gone to the Vet and never looked into any of this and I didn't want to dig into it, I was basically lazy and didn't want to learn about it I now realize. But, now that I am trying to get educated, I feel confused to some degree and am trying to get an understanding at a basic level so I can discuss best with my Vet how to best take care of my dog. Not to say they don't also want to do that, I just don't want to continue to remain clueless as to why my dog is getting the shots he is getting. 



TexasRed said:


> You might need to consider upping the budget.
> This year (while out of the ordinary) I've spent around $13000.00. I love my dogs, so I try and not look at the overall cost.


The budget is part of it, but spending more money and being clueless as to why and when the shots are being given to my dog does not mean I love my dog more. I love my dog and as such I want to be sure that the treatment and the options that he gets are the best and that means having more than one Vet's opinion I think. As the Vet's who have said to do the shots every 3 years are all linked to from several top Dog websites, so I do not think it is a matter of budget, they say the blood tests to test the immunity levels can cost more than the shots, but they are better to know what your dog needs over a blind series of shots of which can cause health issues if they are sick and I did not know it. I don't think my dog is sick, but the more I am reading and learning, I am realizing how lazy I have been to make zero effort into better understanding why my dog gets shots and the best time to get them, etc. I do of course want to be wise with my budget, but I also don't want to just blow a lot of money and hope I get the best outcome. My Vet may very well have the best plan for my dog laid out, I just do not know enough to have a wise discussion with them yet and I wanted to get the input of others on here too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This maybe what your looking for. Just need to consider what's prevalent in your area,and make adjustments. 
http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...95920886/dodds-vaccination-protocol-dogs-2016


----------



## dukesdad (Oct 18, 2016)

TexasRed said:


> This maybe what your looking for. Just need to consider what's prevalent in your area,and make adjustments.
> http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...95920886/dodds-vaccination-protocol-dogs-2016


Yes, I read that. It was helpful. That says the first shots given at 9 - 10 weeks of age, but others I saw online said to do them before 12 weeks is not as good as to wait until 12 weeks of age. 

Also, that reference has (what appears) several shots being given at once, and other references say to do them one at a time and weeks in between (not sure if that is a significant benefit or not to do). 

Also, one of my friends who is starting to breed German Shepherd long hair breed (very rare in USA, but the original breed in Germany), said one of the top breeders for German Shepherd's done to vaccinate at all other than the rabbies shot, and he is known as one of the top experts on that breed. Not sure if that is wise or not to do (I am simply looking to learn as much as I can from as many people on it all). 

I do like that the reference you listed, says to _Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter_ as that seems maybe safer than to just vaccinate every year for them. That is what I read on other sites as well. And if can be, to do the 3 year rabbie shot, not the yearly one, but if the local laws allow for it -- not sure of the benefits of one over the other, etc.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So much is dependent on your area. Parvo and distemper run very high in mine, so those shots are started at 6 weeks. 

My dogs are older, and the rabies shot it only mandatory every 3 years for them.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for the novel!

The natural rearing crowd sometimes use nosodes instead of vaccines. Another thing to add to your research. 

I came to the conclusion that it was better to vaccinate minimally and that it was better to spread out vaccines. The issue you'll find with spreading them out is that while there are a few individual shots out there, they aren't widely stocked by vets. My vet at the time would have gladly got them if I was willing to buy the whole lot. Vaccinating your dog every year with the combination shots is the most conservative and usually cost effective way so there isn't a lot of motivation to change the system. 

Titer test costs vary a lot depending on which lab they use. And again not widely done so more expensive than just vaccinating. If your dog never has a bad reaction it may just be worth the effort and cost to go ahead with a booster vaccine. If you ever need to board your dog there is also the issue of whether the kennel will accept titer results in lieu of vaccines. They should, but that doesn't mean they will.

I waited until my dog was 20 weeks for the initial rabies. It wasn't the vets recommendation, but no one pounded down my door. When it came time for the yearly booster for distemper, parvo, etc. I went with our holistic vet's recommendation to go ahead with a DAPP combo shot. She said in young dogs titer tests will usually show a lack of immunity in at least one of the areas. She certified the DAPP vaccine for 5 years. Such a vaccine doesn't exist, but the science shows a protective factor of at minimum 7 years. I'll do a titer a few years from now and so long as it shows immunity, she'll only get rabies for the rest of her life. I've chosen to go without bordetella, lepto, lyme, and a few others. 

I follow up any vaccine with thuja, which is a homeopathic tincture that is supposed to minimize bad reactions to vaccines. It's the goto in the holistic world and it makes me feel better if nothing else. 

One other thing to keep in mind is that it takes time to develop immunity after the shot and in the first few days after the shot, your dog's immune system is actually suppressed. So getting the shot doesn't mean you can take your puppy to the dog park for socialization right away. 
 This link  is the World Small Animal Vet Association's recommended vaccine protocol. If you go to page 9 of the doc. (page 11 of the pdf) it has a table with timeline and recommended type of vaccine. Let me know if the link doesn't work. Might be private.


----------

